

GitHub Style Guide: "Write new JS in CoffeeScript." - md224
http://github.com/styleguide/javascript

======
x5315
You prepend 'js-' to a selector, not append it. Otherwise you'd end up with
'my-thingjs-', which is weird.

Also, no semicolons, yey. Coffeescript, boo.

